# Verdala



## Lewis (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of M V Verdala? She was built in Japan for Salvesen's and managed by Harrison's (Clyde) Ltd. In 1973 I think she was chartered to Bibby's and re-named *****shire of course, but what 'shire I don't know. I sailed on her as third mate 1/11/69 to 16/6/70 and 21/11/70 to 7/8/71 but never thought to take a photo of the ship.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lewis,,
Info on the Verdala:
She was renamed SHROPSHIRE in 1975.
77. Verdala.
78 Marcalan.
83 Vasilakis.
84 S.V.Exi.
BU Alang 16.4.92.
I have searched for photos under all names without success I am afraid.
There is one of Shropshire in Photoship but it is not a bulker so must be another Bibby vessel.

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV S.V.Exi 14770 tons. Built 1968 by Uraga Heavy Industries, Tokosuka.
159.01 (BB) x 22.86 x 10.650m. 7 cyl diesel 2SA 780 x 1550 stroke.
10500 bhp (7723kW) built by Shipbuilders. 3 Generators x 340kW 450v 60 Hz ac. 5 holds. Call sign C4SJ. DF,ESD,Gyro C,Radar. Bulk carrier.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Chinese crew from Hong Kong, officers/engineers from mostly Scotland, in 1968. When I have more time, I'll tell a couple of stories of her time in port here.


----------



## jax123 (Aug 3, 2008)

Lewis--- Check Gallery as I have just posted two photos of the Verdala- not the best but not bad considering my little box camera and the age of them. Have a few more of the people aboard etc as I was aboard 28/01/72 till 10/09/72 as 4th Eng. Any more info you require on it or Harry Clyde- I was ten years or so with them and they were the best-get in touch.


----------

